# Ceiling fan switch replacement.



## gan_nair (Feb 17, 2008)

I am having alot of trouble finding a replacement switch for my ceiling fan. I dont know who made it or a model number or anything, wish I did because Im sure it would help out alot. But all I know is that the switch has 4 colored wires and a black ground wire. Also it has 2 sets of numbers on each side. The first set was ... 1/4 HP125VAC & 3A250VAC. On the other side which was facing the ceiling it was ... 0484M & 174 95 403. I have contacted the local appliance store and all the hardware stores, and lighting stores, and nobody has been able to help me out. Hopefully someone here can, thanks for any help, you guys have always been helpful for me.


----------



## jack3140 (Feb 17, 2008)

you must have a multiple speed fan with lights  yes?


----------



## gan_nair (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, also I cant believe I never thought to look over the fan, but I found a label on the very top of the fan with manufacturer and model number. Its a Sears & Roebuck fan, model number 292 105402, I called Sears and talked to the people who handle replacement parts and they told me they no longer make the fan and they dont have access to the switch anymore. Which really sucks, now I need to find an alternative way to replace the switch. But yes I believe its a 3 speed High, Medium, Low and Off and it has 3 lights on the fan. Now that I know all of this, does anyone know of an alternative?


----------



## erny_martinez (Feb 25, 2008)

do you know the correct wiring for properly replacing a switch for a ceiling fan?
I have four colors to this switch and it is a 3 way switch.


----------

